# Why you shouldn't wear a harness without a rollcage...



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Luckily, this guy had stock belts.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

yikes


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

good god


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

wowsers!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ddddaaaaaaayaaaaaaam !


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I think the caption is wrong. You could still wear a harness without a Rollcage, its still safer that stocks. Its just better if you use the combination of the two. Its not like its the harnesses fault without a rollcage that that has happend.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I think he means that in the event that that happens to you, a stock belt is waay easier to get out of than a harness.

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks like this chopped top honda i saw in L.A.. Wheels were towed out just like that too....LOL On that same trip i happen to come across a streched Civic..lol I had pictures but they didnt come out when i got them developed.


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

Ok, I dont want to call anyone a Liar, and I'm Certianly not. But this looks like a newer BMW, it looks like that car was put in a crusher, ive seen video of a dumpster being dropped on an older chevy suburban and the top didnt crush that much. Thats a pretty even crush for a regular traffic crash. I mean even if it were to flip over, the tires wouldnt be towed like that. You cant tell me this relatively new BMW didnt have those crush zones. IMHO it was put in a junkyard car crusher.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It could have always hit a curb (tires re-positioned) and then driven off a brindge and landed completely updide down.

Seth


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yep, happens all the time


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

why is there grass all over it


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

This is alleged to have happened at Sears Point Raceway. I have no reason to believe it isn't authentic or that it isn't possible for damage to occur in that way. If the car was in a situation where it rolled sideways a few times, it probably smacked a wheel or two plus the roof on the ground a few times while the front and rear crush zones remained relatively intact. A sideways roll is easily facilitaed by a sliding car suddenly striking an solid object, such as a curb or by being launched off a low ramp (such as racetrack curbing) and planting the wheels in something firm like the gound, digging in and rolling. This guy was just going fast enough to make it a really bad sitiuation.

In the event this happened to you, and you were wearing a harness, where would your head go? A harness does not allow sideways movement like a three point belt would. Your head would be crushed. The stock belts allowed the occupants to allegedly walk away from this crash.

Also, most 4 point harnesses are actually MORE DANGEROUS than your stock belts. The nature of a stock belt, being that the lap and shoulder part act as separate belts, keep the belt in place on your pelvis and across your ribcage on impact. These are the strongest bones that the belt is made to intertact with, bearing the load of your body most efectively. If you have a four point belt, the lap and shoulder portion do not act separately. When the belts become loaded, the shoulder straps may actually pull the lap belt off of your lap and onto your abdomen, causing your internal organs to bear the force. Your guts aren't very good for this and will become crushed. If the force of impact is great enough, it may even cause you spine to break. Only a belt with at least five points, which includes proper antisubmarining straps(that are also properly fastened), provides full protection.

Flame away.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

nice.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

> *Also, most 4 point harnesses are actually MORE DANGEROUS than your stock belts. The nature of a stock belt, being that the lap and shoulder part act as separate belts, keep the belt in place on your pelvis and across your ribcage on impact. These are the strongest bones that the belt is made to intertact with, bearing the load of your body most efectively. If you have a four point belt, the lap and shoulder portion do not act separately. When the belts become loaded, the shoulder straps may actually pull the lap belt off of your lap and onto your abdomen, causing your internal organs to bear the force. Your guts aren't very good for this and will become crushed. If the force of impact is great enough, it may even cause you spine to break. Only a belt with at least five points, which includes proper antisubmarining straps(that are also properly fastened), provides full protection.*




i was going to write something like that, but you put it more elequently than i would have.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *I think the caption is wrong. You could still wear a harness without a Rollcage, its still safer that stocks. *


Sure. If you want to be a foot shorter and not breathing.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *This is alleged to have happened at Sears Point Raceway. *


Actually it was Summit Point.

And it is real.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Damn, Sears Point typo owns me.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I figured it was in a tornado and got tossed a couple of times. Either that or like someone else said the car crusher. Anyways, if people say its real, im not gonna argue.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Just incase you guys don't beleive the rest, I've actually been to a BMW Club website where they described the accident (not that I can remember the address anymore...duh).........it was actually not that bad of a wreck, but it just happened the wrong way and everything folded up.

I think I originally found the link on the SE-R mailing list.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

ouch, i hope the guy was ok. If no one died, then i got dibs on the rims!


----------

